# 309/100 offshore application from Afghanistan, Dubai consulate



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello All,

I am an Australian permanent resident and originally from Afghanistan. I have sponsored my wife and four children through 309/100 visa offshore through Consulate General in Dubai.

It has been more than 6 months now that I have not heard back from the Immigration department. Me and my wife tried to submit all supporting documents, so hopefully it is not about further documentation.

Is there anyone who knows how long it takes for applications to be processed from Afghanistan?

I checked on department's website it says it will take upto 12 months. 

Your replies are much appreciated.

Best,
MM


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If your wife is also from Afghanistan, 12 months might actually be optimistic. You could be waiting even longer than that, unfortunately. It's the security checks that hold up the process for people from countries considered very high-risk.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with CG. There was another applicant that applied through dubai and they didn't get contacted until maybe 9 months when they were interviewed. 

I imagine your wife would be looking at 12-18 months.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your responses.

Yes, my wife is from Afghanistan. But we have submitted the Police clearance together with the application. Plus, Afghan women don't even venture out of the houses most of the time. So I imagine the decision makers/case officers would know that if anything, Afghan women would be the last to get involved in trouble things. 

Is it a good idea for me to submit pictures of me with my wife and our four children as we met in India (she didn't have visa to come to Australia and I cant go to Afghanistan), so we met in India a month after we lodged our application. We missed eachother as I have been away from them for about a year. 

The application we have submitted includes lots of our pictures and even our wedding video, but I am wondering whether I should submit pictures of the last meeting as well and send it to the Consulate General in Dubai.

Thank you guys!
Feeling depressed with being away from them for long time.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is a mandatory requirement that they undergo security checks before the visa can be granted. Being a woman will not change it. 

Security checks and police checks are different. 

Yes I would submit the extra evidence. High Risk countries require a higher burdon of proof than low risk countries.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Mish for your response, I very much appreciate it!

I will put together the documents and submit the additional pictures etc. What about emails we exchange, skype, and facebook posts between me and my wife? Wouldnt the case officer have access to those things anyways?Should I submit these as well?

Thanks,


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you submit any skype, emails or Facebook with the application? If yes just submit since application. If no, submit it all. The co only had access to what you submit to them. 

Though remember to submit an extract not the entire chat log.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks again for your continued guidance.

Yes, we had submitted Skype and Emails with our application. I have been counting on the departments time schedule which says it will take upto 12 months for cases from high risk countries. 

But it appears that it will be more than that, are there any other people from Afghanistan who have shared their situation? do you know?

Thanks,


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry haven't heard of anyone from Afghanistan applying so unsure how close they are to the 12 months. Unfortunately, it all depends on the security checks. I would imagine getting the information from Afghanistan is not fast due to the problems. Hopefully for you it is fast.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you very much. 

Are there any other threads that I need to follow? and what else do you think I need to include with my supporting documents apart from FB, Skype, emails and photos. Any suggestions that you think may be helpful?

Thanks,


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe do a search for Afghanistan and see if anything recent comes up.

More statements never hurt. Also I also included boarding passes and travel itinerary too. Also hotel receipt if you have that. 

Do you transfer money to your wife? Records of that will help too. Do either of you have wills? If so that as well.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome, Thank you a google times!
Very helpful advices

Best,


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

My husband is from Pakistan and I am an Australian citizen. We have been waiting for 9-1/2 months after submitting all required documentation and police clearance certificates with our application last May 2013.
If I was in your shoes, I would ask about your wife filling in Form 80, if the CO hasn't already asked you to do that.


----------



## MM82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply!

your husband being from Pakistan, does it mean that you guys have to also through consulate general in Dubai or the high commission in Islamabad?

We have submitted a form 80 with our application, The consulate general has not got back to us at all since the past 6 months. Have you guys heard anything at all from your case officer?

Thanks,
MM


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

We are going through the Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan.

We heard from the CO after a couple of months, then heard nothing for 6-7 months when they requested Form 80. 

My husband has been invited for an interview at the end of this week (9-1/2 months since our application was officially lodged).

Our CO informed us that the decision on the visa will take 12 months.

It is good that you submitted a Form 80 with your application because that will save you some waiting time.


----------



## statbat (Aug 10, 2013)

friend i am not sure about 12 months, may be it is 12 months for partner visa. But i know for sure it is taking 2 years for JUST security clearance for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## Nabz (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi I have been waiting for my husband's visa for the past 13 and half months. He is living in Afghanistan and I asked my case officer when my case was referred to security check he said 26th of february 2013 so now its nearly 13 months, but still no respond from ASIO. We are so uncertain when he will get it. It can take upto 18 months.


----------



## afg (Feb 26, 2015)

Iam afghan and My wife is australian and i lodged docs since 25 aug 2013 and still waiting for mendotry checks and almost waiting since 18 months not heard any thing so still on wiating list we farquently meeting in i afghanistan india pakistan and Dubai i knows very hard to been awy from you are soul mate


----------



## muharram.ict (Aug 16, 2014)

*hey afg*

Hey dear afg. Im also from afghanistan and my application is in dubai. I lodged my app in august 13, 2013. Still on security checks. So be in touch with me


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Hi mm82

I'm in the same boat. I've just submitted my husband's 309 application to Dubai. He is in Afghanistan and I'm his sponsor in oz.

How are you going with your wife's application, any updates ??


----------



## RezaKaran (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi what is and what countries has security checks. I thought it was just a police clearance. my husband is Iranian will he get one


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

MM82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again for your continued guidance.
> 
> ...


Applications from H R countries, including Afghanistan can take between 12 - 18 Months. Although each application is different according to a range of personal circumstances.

The best way to begin the application is make sure you have all the documents required not only in the checklist but also anything else that further provides evidence of your genuine and continued relationship.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

What does that include exactly?


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is a brief outline of documents required (extract from an actual applicant from Afghanistan) submitted recently at the Australian Consulate General in Dubai.

I personally assisted them with the application as their authorized recipient.

The main applicant (the Wife) was from Afghanistan and the Partner (Husband) was the Australian sponsor.

•	FORM 1440 (Payment Details)
•	Cover Letter
•	Document Checklist
•	FORM 47SP & 4 x Applicant Photos
•	FORM 40SP & 2 x Sponsor Photos
•	Sponsor’s Letter to expedite visa process under Compelling & Compassionate reasons
•	FORM 80 Applicant Particulars for Character Assessment
•	FORM 956A Appointment of Authorised Recipient
•	5 x FORM 888 Statutory Declarations
•	Marriage Certificate (Certified Dari Copy)
•	Marriage Certificate (Certified English Translation Copy)
•	Applicant’s Passport (Certified Copy)
•	Applicant’s National Identity Card (Original Dari)
•	Applicant’s National Identity Card (Certified English Translation)
•	Applicant Original National Police Clearance
•	Sponsor’s Passport (Certified Copy)
•	Sponsor’s Passport Stamps (Evidence of Previous Travels to Afghanistan)
•	Sponsor’s Australian Citizenship Certificate (Certified Copy)
•	Applicant’s Statement & History of Relationship
•	Sponsor’s Statement & History of Relationship
•	Applicant’s Father’s Statement
•	Applicant’s Mother’s Statement
•	Letter of Living Arrangements in Australia from Sponsor’s Parents
•	Sponsor’s Bills (Australia Address)
•	Sponsor’s Employment & Reference Letter
•	Sponsor’s Employment Contract
•	Reference Letter from Sponsor’s Work Colleague
•	Wedding on DVD & Wedding Pictures on CD
•	Photos of Sponsor / Applicant & Family (Before, During & After Wedding)
•	Applicant & Sponso’r Original Wedding Invitation Card
•	Joint Bank Account Certificate (Afghanistan)
•	Joint Bank Account Statement (Afghanistan)
•	Joint Bank Cards (Afghanistan)
•	Sponsor’s Australian Bank Card 
•	Sponsor’s Current Bank Statements (Australia)
•	Applicant’s Current Pregnancy (Ultrasound) Reports
•	Transcripts of Facebook Messages between Sponsor & Applicant 
•	Applicant’s Secondary Education Certificate
•	Sponsor’s Resume / CV
•	Sponsor’s Previous Relationship/Sponsorship Statement
•	Letter to confirm relationship termination from Sponsor’s Previous Partner & English Translation
•	Sponsor’s Statutory Declaration 
•	Divorce Certificate (Dari) & Certified English Translation
•	Sponsor’s Previous Marriage Certificate (Certified copy)
•	Previous Partner’s Visa Refusal Notification


The partner had previously sponsored an Afghan wife but that application was refused and relationship ended so in fact, the husband was entitled to Sponsor his new wife. Each application is different according to personal circumstances.

The above is only a guideline of documents required but in your case, perhaps more or less documents are required depending on your circumstances.

The more I know about your circumstances, the more I can guide you with what extra supporting documents you may want to include in your application.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Is the letter to expedite visa process regarding the pregnancy or because of the risks of loving in Afghanistan? I'm thinking I should've sent one of those too because of the war


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Partner Visa Assist said:


> Here is a brief outline of documents required (extract from an actual applicant from Afghanistan) submitted recently at the Australian Consulate General in Dubai.
> 
> I personally assisted them with the application as their authorized recipient.
> 
> ...


And why did you forward the ORIGINAL national identity card? I forwarded a certified copy. Does that mean I need to send the original?


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

ffza13 said:


> And why did you forward the ORIGINAL national identity card? I forwarded a certified copy. Does that mean I need to send the original?


No. Certified Copy of the (Dari) National ID Card is fine.

The only original document you need to send is the National Police Clearance.

What stage of the application are you at? Have you submitted? Has your application been acknowledged? Paper/Online?


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Partner Visa Assist said:


> No. Certified Copy of the (Dari) National ID Card is fine.
> 
> The only original document you need to send is the National Police Clearance.
> 
> What stage of the application are you at? Have you submitted? Has your application been acknowledged? Paper/Online?


I have not sent the police clearance because of the 12 month validity. Which leads me ask the question why did you forward your pcc with the application? I'm hoping to get one and send it after it is requested, or do u think I should send it now?

We sent ours 28 June 2015 to Dubai. It was a paper application. We still haven't heard anything from immi, is that normal?

I'm the Australian wife, my husband is the applicant so him being male, we are expecting a two year wait. And BTW we didn't send the form 80 with the application. We recently posted it to Dubai last week lol.

Ours was an arranged marriage. We have included many of the documents you have listed with our application except for joint bank statement. The problem is we have only seen each other ONCE and that was for only a week so that will be marked against us.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

And yes we got an acknowledgement of receipt of valid application two days after submitting

Should we send pcc now or wait? I'm going to wait for medicals and complete them once requested


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ffza13 said:


> The problem is we have only seen each other ONCE and that was for only a week so that will be marked against us.


Be very careful of that. There was another thread the other day a 309 rejection and they hadn't seen each other since the wedding and not seeing each other was one of the reasons for rejection.

I highly recommend a visit to see each other even if it is in Dubai.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Mish said:


> Be very careful of that. There was another thread the other day a 309 rejection and they hadn't seen each other since the wedding and not seeing each other was one of the reasons for rejection.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to see each other even if it is in Dubai.


We are planning a trip in March. Hope that's not too late?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ffza13 said:


> We are planning a trip in March. Hope that's not too late?


I would imagine you are looking at 12 to 18 months processing time so no thst shouldn't be too late.


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

ffza13 said:


> I have not sent the police clearance because of the 12 month validity. Which leads me ask the question why did you forward your pcc with the application? I'm hoping to get one and send it after it is requested, or do u think I should send it now?
> 
> We sent ours 28 June 2015 to Dubai. It was a paper application. We still haven't heard anything from immi, is that normal?
> 
> ...


The PCC will be required at some stage. It is NOT mandatory to send it along with the application but it will save a lot of time. If need be, after the validity expires, you can always send in an updated one.

The FORM 80 is used for the security clearance. The police check & Security clearance are 2 different things. The security clearance is required for applications from high risk countries, including Afghanistan. The security clearance is what takes most time of the application process.

Arranged marriages are known to immi and you are not the first so they do take this into account. If you have further new evidence such as proof of your continued communication, email transcripts, pics, money transfers, pls send this also along with PCC to the office in Dubai.

The medicals will be asked in due course and it is good to wait until you hear back from them for this to be done.

Considering you submitted in June 2015 and you have received the acknowledgement, it is normal that you have not heard from them as yet.

Please keep me posted with the progress as the application I have lodged on behalf of the applicant/sponsor was also submitted and received by Dubai Consulate in December 2015.


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

ffza13 said:


> Is the letter to expedite visa process regarding the pregnancy or because of the risks of loving in Afghanistan? I'm thinking I should've sent one of those too because of the war


Unfortunately, I cant disclose the contents of the letter due to privacy but it was not for the pregnancy. Immi will not take pregnancy as sufficient reason to expedite the process on compassionate grounds.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Mish said:


> I would imagine you are looking at 12 to 18 months processing time so no thst shouldn't be too late.


How many times do you think we should meet overseas?

Also our application was a paper application so how do I forward them the evidence eg plane tickets and itinerary to prove we have been meeting and seeing each other? I haven't been assigned a case officer and from my understanding dubai doesn't assign them at all


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ffza13 said:


> How many times do you think we should meet overseas?
> 
> Also our application was a paper application so how do I forward them the evidence eg plane tickets and itinerary to prove we have been meeting and seeing each other? I haven't been assigned a case officer and from my understanding dubai doesn't assign them at all


Depends how long the visits are. DIBP know we get 4 weeks annual leave a year so they would expect to see that amount of time together atleast.

It is always best to apply online as it is easier to add evidence. Your only option is to send the additional evidence in by paper quoting the application reference number so they can match it up.


----------



## Partner Visa Assist (Jan 21, 2016)

ffza13 said:


> How many times do you think we should meet overseas?
> 
> Also our application was a paper application so how do I forward them the evidence eg plane tickets and itinerary to prove we have been meeting and seeing each other? I haven't been assigned a case officer and from my understanding dubai doesn't assign them at all


It's not only the meetings, but also any further communication you have had since lodging your application such as phone bills, emails, Wattsapp, Wechat, Facebook transcripts etc. Do you send any money? if you do, it's a good idea to provide copy of the Western Union receipts as well.

When & if you do visit, weather it be in Afghanistan, Dubai or anywhere else, remember to take lots of pics together & with family members.

Afghanistan being a HR country, it is ideal to provide more info than what is required.


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Partner Visa Assist said:


> It's not only the meetings, but also any further communication you have had since lodging your application such as phone bills, emails, Wattsapp, Wechat, Facebook transcripts etc. Do you send any money? if you do, it's a good idea to provide copy of the Western Union receipts as well.
> 
> When & if you do visit, weather it be in Afghanistan, Dubai or anywhere else, remember to take lots of pics together & with family members.
> 
> Afghanistan being a HR country, it is ideal to provide more info than what is required.


I will definitely post the further evidence regarding continuing comminication, money transfers and plane tickets for March.

I have just noticed that your list of supporting documents for your client doesn't include any evidence to prove the NATURE OF HOUSE HOLD Criteria.

I too haven't included any evidence for this category because it was an arranged marriage and we aren't permitted to live together before marriage. And as I said earlier we only spent a week together after our wedding. How can I satisfy the evidential requirements for this category?????? I'm starting to think I'll be rejected !!!


----------



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

Partner Visa Assist said:


> The PCC will be required at some stage. It is NOT mandatory to send it along with the application but it will save a lot of time. If need be, after the validity expires, you can always send in an updated one.
> 
> The FORM 80 is used for the security clearance. The police check & Security clearance are 2 different things. The security clearance is required for applications from high risk countries, including Afghanistan. The security clearance is what takes most time of the application process.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
Just keeping you posted on the progress of our application. We received the request for medicals yesterday being 10 February being nearly 8 months after lodgement. I'm surprised immi haven't asked for the pcc yet? Maybe they won't for Afghan applicant's???


----------

